# Problem mit Java (dsound.dll)



## hvt_1979 (5. Feb 2008)

*Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Seit gestern funktioniert Java bei mir nicht mehr (morgens ging´s noch und abends nicht mehr). Wenn ich versuche es zu starten hängt sich der PC fast auf (läuft nur noch eytrem langsam) undich muss einige Minuten warten bis der Klick auf den "Schließen-Button" Wirkung zeigt. Habe es schon mit Systemwiederherstellung und De- sowie Neuinstallation der Java (6 Update 4) Softwareversucht, hat aber nix geholfen. Auf den Desktop schmeißt er mir dann diese ellenlange Fahlermeldung:*

_#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_IN_PAGE_ERROR (0xc0000006) at pc=0x73e7c4ac, pid=3860, tid=3976
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (10.0-b19 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [DSOUND.dll+0xc4ac]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x09a15c00):  JavaThread "thread applet-com.greentube.kniffel.client.ClientKniffelApplet.class" [_thread_in_native, id=3976, stack(0x0aa60000,0x0ab60000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000006

Registers:
EAX=0x73e7184c, EBX=0x0b962848, ECX=0x0ab5e380, EDX=0x0ab5e314
ESP=0x0ab5e2f8, EBP=0x0ab5e308, ESI=0x0ab5e37c, EDI=0x73e73c08
EIP=0x73e7c4ac, EFLAGS=0x00210212

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0ab5e2f8)
0x0ab5e2f8:   73e752a1 00000000 0ab5e314 0ab5e37c
0x0ab5e308:   0ab5e320 73e752fd 00000000 0b962848
0x0ab5e318:   0b9620f8 00000000 0ab5e350 73e7ff40
0x0ab5e328:   0b962848 0b962190 00000000 0b961ea0
0x0ab5e338:   00000004 0b962ed0 0b962bd8 00000001
0x0ab5e348:   0b962a78 00000000 0ab5e398 73e7fc74
0x0ab5e358:   0ab5e37c 00000000 6d4b29fb 0b961ea0
0x0ab5e368:   73e7379c 73e71400 0b962190 0b962210 

Instructions: (pc=0x73e7c4ac)
0x73e7c49c:   
[error occurred during error reporting (printing registers, top of stack, instructions near pc), id 0xc0000006]

Stack: [0x0aa60000,0x0ab60000],  sp=0x0ab5e2f8,  free space=1016k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [DSOUND.dll+0xc4ac]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0x52fd]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0xff40]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0xfc74]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0x686b]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0x27484]
C  [DSOUND.dll+0x27601]
C  [jsoundds.dll+0x2af4]
C  [jsoundds.dll+0x1064]
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::Interpreter
v  ~BufferBlob::StubRoutines (1)

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x09968400 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4088, stack(0x01fb0000,0x020b0000)]
  0x0a6da800 JavaThread "Thread-22" [_thread_in_native, id=1624, stack(0x0a960000,0x0aa60000)]
  0x09a06400 JavaThread "Thread-21" [_thread_blocked, id=172, stack(0x03590000,0x03690000)]
  0x0a839400 JavaThread "Thread-20" [_thread_blocked, id=2792, stack(0x0b030000,0x0b130000)]
  0x09a16000 JavaThread "Thread-19" [_thread_blocked, id=3188, stack(0x0b740000,0x0b840000)]
  0x0a83a400 JavaThread "thread applet-com.greentube.kniffel.client.ClientKniffelApplet.class" [_thread_blocked, id=2536, stack(0x0b130000,0x0b230000)]
=>0x09a15c00 JavaThread "thread applet-com.greentube.kniffel.client.ClientKniffelApplet.class" [_thread_in_native, id=3976, stack(0x0aa60000,0x0ab60000)]
  0x09a40800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-3" [_thread_blocked, id=3316, stack(0x050a0000,0x051a0000)]
  0x09a16800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=1452, stack(0x0b430000,0x0b530000)]
  0x0a672c00 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=2428, stack(0x0af30000,0x0b030000)]
  0x09a5f400 JavaThread "CacheCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=364, stack(0x0a860000,0x0a960000)]
  0x09a58800 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1600, stack(0x0a560000,0x0a660000)]
  0x09a4ac00 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2380, stack(0x0a460000,0x0a560000)]
  0x09a48c00 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=360, stack(0x0a260000,0x0a360000)]
  0x0999a000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3696, stack(0x0a060000,0x0a160000)]
  0x0998c000 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1580, stack(0x09f60000,0x0a060000)]
  0x0998ac00 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2108, stack(0x09e60000,0x09f60000)]
  0x0998a400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3028, stack(0x09d60000,0x09e60000)]
  0x09985800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=776, stack(0x09c60000,0x09d60000)]
  0x09981400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3060, stack(0x09b60000,0x09c60000)]
  0x01779800 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=4080, stack(0x06c50000,0x06d50000)]

Other Threads:
  0x09980000 VMThread [stack: 0x09a60000,0x09b60000] [id=476]
  0x0999b000 WatcherThread [stack: 0x0a160000,0x0a260000] [id=2488]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 960K, used 525K [0x20960000, 0x20a60000, 0x210c0000)
  eden space 896K,  55% used [0x20960000, 0x209dbe80, 0x20a40000)
  from space 64K,  46% used [0x20a50000, 0x20a576f0, 0x20a60000)
  to   space 64K,   0% used [0x20a40000, 0x20a40000, 0x20a50000)
 tenured generation   total 4096K, used 2017K [0x210c0000, 0x214c0000, 0x26960000)
   the space 4096K,  49% used [0x210c0000, 0x212b85d8, 0x212b8600, 0x214c0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 2834K [0x26960000, 0x27560000, 0x2a960000)
   the space 12288K,  23% used [0x26960000, 0x26c248f0, 0x26c24a00, 0x27560000)
    ro space 8192K,  62% used [0x2a960000, 0x2ae628e8, 0x2ae62a00, 0x2b160000)
    rw space 12288K,  52% used [0x2b160000, 0x2b7a85d8, 0x2b7a8600, 0x2bd60000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00419000 	C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
0x7c910000 - 0x7c9c7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c906000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77be0000 - 0x77c38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77d10000 - 0x77da0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77ef0000 - 0x77f36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77f40000 - 0x77fb6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77da0000 - 0x77e4a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e50000 - 0x77ee1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77730000 - 0x7789c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.dll
0x77a50000 - 0x77ae5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77af0000 - 0x77b02000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76880000 - 0x76905000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76c1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76c50000 - 0x76c78000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x770f0000 - 0x7717c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x774b0000 - 0x775ec000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x597d0000 - 0x59824000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x77180000 - 0x77227000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f4d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x773a0000 - 0x774a2000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
0x7c9d0000 - 0x7d1ee000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x5d450000 - 0x5d4e7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x5b0f0000 - 0x5b128000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x63000000 - 0x63014000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPFcs.dll
0x75f20000 - 0x7601c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\BROWSEUI.dll
0x20000000 - 0x20013000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
0x77b10000 - 0x77b32000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x76f90000 - 0x7700f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77010000 - 0x770e3000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x77230000 - 0x772ce000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x10000000 - 0x1003c000 	C:\Programme\G DATA InternetSecurity\Webfilter\AVKWebIE.dll
0x77fc0000 - 0x77fd1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x779f0000 - 0x77a46000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x765a0000 - 0x765bd000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x778f0000 - 0x779e4000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x01760000 - 0x0176c000 	C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
0x6d7c0000 - 0x6d83b000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\MSVCR71.dll
0x76970000 - 0x76a21000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x017a0000 - 0x0182e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
0x01830000 - 0x01b09000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x75dc0000 - 0x75e51000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
0x71a30000 - 0x71a3a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsock32.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x719b0000 - 0x719f0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x66710000 - 0x66769000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x719f0000 - 0x719f8000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x76ea0000 - 0x76edc000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.DLL
0x76e50000 - 0x76e62000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x76e70000 - 0x76e9f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e40000 - 0x76e4e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x76af0000 - 0x76b1e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x5d100000 - 0x5d107000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5b420000 - 0x5b427000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x77c40000 - 0x77c63000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x76d20000 - 0x76d39000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f07000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76f70000 - 0x76f78000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x750f0000 - 0x7510e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshbth.dll
0x72240000 - 0x72245000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x76620000 - 0x766d5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x76f80000 - 0x76f86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x7d4b0000 - 0x7d793000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x74640000 - 0x74667000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x74670000 - 0x7469a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
0x746a0000 - 0x746eb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x325c0000 - 0x325d2000 	C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\msohev.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75bf0000 - 0x75c5e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
0x672f0000 - 0x6732f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x72f70000 - 0x72f96000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x75d40000 - 0x75db1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
0x73270000 - 0x732d7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
0x73d30000 - 0x73e2e000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
0x61dc0000 - 0x61dce000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42LOC.DLL
0x30000000 - 0x303ae000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9e.ocx
0x76350000 - 0x7639a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x72c90000 - 0x72c99000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72c80000 - 0x72c88000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77bb0000 - 0x77bc5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77ba0000 - 0x77ba7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x12950000 - 0x133b4000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll
0x75ec0000 - 0x75ee1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
0x59dd0000 - 0x59e71000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
0x13740000 - 0x13f27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll
0x4eba0000 - 0x4ed43000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
0x04ff0000 - 0x05051000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Adobe\ACROBA~1.0\Reader\ActiveX\pdf.ocx
0x767a0000 - 0x767c7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
0x6d910000 - 0x6d91a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
0x736d0000 - 0x73719000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x73b30000 - 0x73b36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x6c290000 - 0x6c2c5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
0x76ad0000 - 0x76ae1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x6c2d0000 - 0x6c32a000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
0x71cc0000 - 0x71cdc000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x6d140000 - 0x6d14b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6d1000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\npjpi160_04.dll
0x6d400000 - 0x6d41b000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jpiexp.dll
0x6d1b0000 - 0x6d1c1000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\deploy.dll
0x6d450000 - 0x6d474000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jpishare.dll
0x07580000 - 0x077d0000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d270000 - 0x6d278000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bb0000 - 0x76bbb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d770000 - 0x6d77c000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\verify.dll
0x6d310000 - 0x6d32f000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\java.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bf000 	C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d12e000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\awt.dll
0x6d210000 - 0x6d263000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x6d3e0000 - 0x6d3f8000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jpicom.dll
0x0a360000 - 0x0a39c000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\regutils.dll
0x0ac60000 - 0x0af26000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x6d570000 - 0x6d583000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\net.dll
0x6d590000 - 0x6d599000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\nio.dll
0x0ffd0000 - 0x0fff8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x68100000 - 0x68124000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
0x76580000 - 0x76593000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
0x4d5c0000 - 0x4d618000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
0x6d180000 - 0x6d1a3000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\dcpr.dll
0x6d480000 - 0x6d4a4000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d4b0000 - 0x6d4b8000 	C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x73e70000 - 0x73ecc000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.6.0_04 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=160_04 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0 -Djavaplugin.vm.options=-Djava.class.path=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\classes -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx96m -Djavaplugin.maxHeapSize=96m -Xverify:remote -Djavaplugin.version=1.6.0_04 -Djavaplugin.nodotversion=160_04 -Dbrowser=sun.plugin -DtrustProxy=true -Dapplication.home=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0  
java_command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin;C:\Programme\Internet Explorer;;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\Odbc\FILEMA~1;.
USERNAME=Kai Hagen
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 6, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 (1 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 13 stepping 6, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 1047920k(575620k free), swap 2521084k(2160844k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (10.0-b19) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_04-b12), built on Dec 14 2007 00:51:20 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1

time: Tue Feb 05 20:14:59 2008
elapsed time: 266 seconds_


*Weiß jemand was man machen kann, damit Java wieder funktioniert (ohne den PC platt machen zu müssen)a
Viele Grüße, HvT*


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Feb 2008)

Könnte sein, dass die DirectX-Sytembibliothek DSOUND.dll defekt ist.
Du solltest diese mal ersetzen. Am besten durch Neuinstallation von DirectX.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

> # Problematic frame:
> # C [DSOUND.dll+0xc4ac]
> #
> # If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
> ...



Nicht die Java VM crasht, sondern die DSOUND.dll.
Kaputter Soundkartentreiber vielleicht?

Edit: zu spät...


----------



## HagenvT (7. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte sein, dass die DirectX-Sytembibliothek DSOUND.dll defekt ist.
> Du solltest diese mal ersetzen. Am besten durch Neuinstallation von DirectX.



Danke erstmal für den Tipp. Scheint auch das Problem zu sein (wenn ich die Datei über "Suchen" anzeigen lasse, dann macht der PC die gleichen Mucken).
Jetzt nur die blöde Frage: Wie kriege ich DirectX neu installiert (laut dxdiag Version "DirectX 9.0c, 4.09.0000.0904")?
Ist die Software irgendwie auf der WINDOWS XP-CD abrufbar? Oder führt kein Weg am Microsoft-Download-Center (und der damit notwenigen und ungeliebten ActiveX-Element_installation vorbei)?

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten schonmal an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Ariol (7. Feb 2008)

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?TID=1077


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2008)

Danke nochmal. Problem ist behoben.
Vor der Neuinstallation musste man allerdings die "DSOUND.dll"-Datei löschen, da ansonsten die vorhandene Datei weiterverwendet wird.


----------

